# Bricked Weed, advice?



## Calbo (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey guys, first time poster apologies if i have posted in the wrong place but here's what I've got. I normally get my weed as nice fluffy buds but this time I have a very compressed and and sticky brick. My question is should i just smoke this stuff as is or is there any way I can try and fluff it up a bit ?


----------



## mogroith (Sep 8, 2015)

We used to get oz's of compressed weed from asia in the years b4 indoor, we would steam them(over a kettle while boiling) and then put the block in a zip lock bag overnight, they would be double in size overnight. Was always awesome weed but the beans always grew hermaphrodite.


----------



## hotrodharley (Sep 10, 2015)

There's this really newfangled high tech smoking tool called a "grinder". Look one up.


----------



## mogroith (Sep 10, 2015)

If it was as compressed as the ones we used to get, you could not break then up til you steamed them, that newfangled grinder thingy would not break them up, same as the original tied sticks they were bound so tight and dry you were wasting your money if did not steam them first.


----------



## Captaincandy (Sep 18, 2015)

Wow. I didn't think that kind of weed existed anymore.


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 18, 2015)

You live close to a border


----------



## chained (Sep 19, 2015)

That looks like meatloaf. I've never even seen weed like that!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 19, 2015)

Calbo said:


> Hey guys, first time poster apologies if i have posted in the wrong place but here's what I've got. I normally get my weed as nice fluffy buds but this time I have a very compressed and and sticky brick. My question is should i just smoke this stuff as is or is there any way I can try and fluff it up a bit ?
> 
> View attachment 3493432 View attachment 3493433


is that meat loaf?!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 19, 2015)

thats by far the nastiest brick weed iv seen. I can still to this day get the lighter green brick weed with stems and seeds for around 300 a pound


----------



## docter (Sep 19, 2015)

I kinda miss brickweed sometimes brings back memories.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 19, 2015)

docter said:


> I kinda miss brickweed sometimes brings back memories.


when I was a kid I sprinkled flower on brick weed and said it was trichs


----------



## chained (Sep 19, 2015)

Do... do you buy it buy the slice?


----------



## BustinScales510 (Sep 19, 2015)

Thats a chunk of stress. Save it to donate to the inevitable weed museum for them to display in the pre med/rec bud exhibit.


----------



## cannabis culture (Sep 28, 2015)

That weed looks gross. used to get bud like that from mexico years ago when i was young.
I wouldent worry about fluffing it up through, unless for resell. Even then if you steam it i.e. put moisrure in it, itll still have a good chance of fluffing up to a stringy/ kinda loose structure.


----------



## cannabis culture (Sep 28, 2015)

BustinScales510 said:


> Thats a chunk of stress. Save it to donate to the inevitable weed museum for them to display in the pre med/rec bud exhibit.


Yes! Put that shit in a museum, in the prehistoric era section.


----------



## 2014LML (Sep 28, 2015)

return 2 sender


----------



## 2014LML (Sep 28, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> thats by far the nastiest brick weed iv seen. I can still to this day get the lighter green brick weed with stems and seeds for around 300 a pound


^^ this shit still blows my mind. people STILL smoke brick, i cannot wrap my head around it. it's 2015....


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 28, 2015)

2014LML said:


> ^^ this shit still blows my mind. people STILL smoke brick, i cannot wrap my head around it. it's 2015....


old people


----------



## peter berger (Sep 28, 2015)

I could insulate my house with that stuff.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 28, 2015)

I think brick weed fucks you up. Reminds me of the old days. get a ounce for 30 bucks and just blow it


----------



## docter (Sep 29, 2015)

peter berger said:


> I could insulate my house with that stuff.


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## 2014LML (Sep 29, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I think brick weed fucks you up. Reminds me of the old days. get a ounce for 30 bucks and just blow it


Can't get 28 for 30 no more. But, we can blow a whole 28 just because!


----------



## cannakis (Sep 29, 2015)

Captaincandy said:


> Wow. I didn't think that kind of weed existed anymore.


Oh it does just go downtown and talk to some black folk they'll give you some Mexican brick weed!


MrStickyScissors said:


> thats by far the nastiest brick weed iv seen. I can still to this day get the lighter green brick weed with stems and seeds for around 300 a pound


hahaha holy shit! Compared to $3,000 a pound of Actual Dank


BustinScales510 said:


> Thats a chunk of stress. Save it to donate to the inevitable weed museum for them to display in the pre med/rec bud exhibit.


hahaha!!!


MrStickyScissors said:


> when I was a kid I sprinkled flower on brick weed and said it was trichs


haha you fuckin weasel!


----------



## Captaincandy (Sep 30, 2015)

MrStickyScissors said:


> I think brick weed fucks you up. Reminds me of the old days. get a ounce for 30 bucks and just blow it


It does fuck you up. But not in a good way. Probably a really bad systemic way. Yuck. 

In 1996 before California passed prop 215, most weed looked like this. When as a young adult I heard that medical marijuana was a thing I couldn't believe that brown, stringy, seedy NASTY substance was supposed to be healthy in some way. Yikes. 

I stil have friends that got old (somehow I never did) that will say to me when I bust out some platinum OG, or some gorilla glue, "oh you name your shit too huh". They have no idea of different strains (strands, they call them) and think when I tell them I have some chocolate hashberry that im making up names. I have no idea what the fuck happened to these people. They grew up in the same area I did, they just kept smoking that garbage I guess. 

If I had to go back to the shit they smoke, I'd quit.


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Sep 30, 2015)

Captaincandy said:


> It does fuck you up. But not in a good way. Probably a really bad systemic way. Yuck.
> 
> In 1996 before California passed prop 215, most weed looked like this. When as a young adult I heard that medical marijuana was a thing I couldn't believe that brown, stringy, seedy NASTY substance was supposed to be healthy in some way. Yikes.
> 
> ...


lol I would smoke some brick weed right now. I don't like smoking weed cause I'm allergic to it but I would smoke it right now just cause I like red bud for some reason. thats what we call it. red bud


----------



## 2014LML (Sep 30, 2015)

Captaincandy said:


> It does fuck you up. But not in a good way. Probably a really bad systemic way. Yuck.
> 
> In 1996 before California passed prop 215, most weed looked like this. When as a young adult I heard that medical marijuana was a thing I couldn't believe that brown, stringy, seedy NASTY substance was supposed to be healthy in some way. Yikes.
> 
> ...


I bet these people live in a trailer park or have tried meth.


----------



## Captaincandy (Oct 1, 2015)

2014LML said:


> I bet these people live in a trailer park or have tried meth.


They've tried meth. That's why they're long lost friends.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Oct 1, 2015)

I had the grand idea once to vacuum seal a bunch once.
Huge mistake, it came out a prettier color, but every bit as compressed as that.
Never again.


----------



## 2014LML (Oct 1, 2015)

Captaincandy said:


> They've tried meth. That's why they're long lost friends.


Fuck meth. Snort heroin or opiates if you really want to do "hard drugs". Much better high


----------



## brettsog (Oct 11, 2015)

Damn that's some serious brick. All that shit ever did was give me a head ache. Was never that cheap though. We used to pay £90 a z. Then sensimilla skunk came around and brick was forgotten, or so I thought lol


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 12, 2015)

I'd smoke it, your all a bunch of pussies.


----------



## Ladysogreen (Oct 20, 2015)

2014LML said:


> return 2 sender


LMAO !


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 24, 2015)

docter said:


> I kinda miss brickweed sometimes brings back memories.


Funny thing is though even if you miss it, don't you get tired of it? I got mersh that was just like brick but broken up. Seeds and buds would be almost equal in quantity. The stuff would make your heart pound, buddy of mine would grab like an ounce for 25 bucks and sell it to the college kids for 50 an eighth haha, funny ass shit but he grabbed it knowing finals week was beginning.


----------



## docter (Oct 24, 2015)

I remember so many fun times around the brickweed days it.s more nostalgia than anything..


----------



## borbor (Oct 24, 2015)

How much did you pay for that?


Man if I could find schwag for $50 an O (what I paid back then, but it wasn't as bad as OP's) I'd be cruisin' all day on edibles and shit


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Oct 25, 2015)

250 a pound all day


----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (Oct 27, 2015)

I remember getting weed like that when I lived in Arizona in the mid nineties. Both times I bought that brick shit I ended up with a bug cocoon in it. I actually dug the gross crap out and smoked it anyway. Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 28, 2015)

BlondeFrankenstein said:


> I remember getting weed like that when I lived in Arizona in the mid nineties. Both times I bought that brick shit I ended up with a bug cocoon in it. I actually dug the gross crap out and smoked it anyway. Sometimes ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


Huhhh???like a caterpillar or the like in it? Sometimes cheap weed will get you somewhere. It's a high but I smoked enough in my college years that the weed was beasters. The kind that is like mids but lower than that. It wasn't crap but it was static. Not really crystal laden with a great high. Often put me on my back rather than productively because it wasn't of great grow. Probably outdoor that was just grown and then cut not cured but dried... But it wasn't Mexican packed stuff. Just something you smoked that could have been just a ciggarette in comparison.


----------



## BlondeFrankenstein (Oct 28, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> Huhhh???like a caterpillar or the like in it? Sometimes cheap weed will get you somewhere. It's a high but I smoked enough in my college years that the weed was beasters. The kind that is like mids but lower than that. It wasn't crap but it was static. Not really crystal laden with a great high. Often put me on my back rather than productively because it wasn't of great grow. Probably outdoor that was just grown and then cut not cured but dried... But it wasn't Mexican packed stuff. Just something you smoked that could have been just a ciggarette in comparison.


 Not sure what type of bug it was, but it was disgusting. I was used to the decent cheap bud in California and couldn't believe how shitty the bud was there. I was constantly drunk during that potion of my life, so it didn't bother me to smoke it. Now I just buy medical stuff, so no worries now


----------



## GreenStick85 (Oct 28, 2015)

BlondeFrankenstein said:


> Not sure what type of bug it was, but it was disgusting. I was used to the decent cheap bud in California and couldn't believe how shitty the bud was there. I was constantly drunk during that potion of my life, so it didn't bother me to smoke it. Now I just buy medical stuff, so no worries now


Yep same here I was stoned a lot but didn't really have the good connection. Now the connection is recreational up the street!!!


----------



## outlier (Oct 31, 2015)

Haha! That looks like one of my wife's protein bars 

I'd still rip it down though


----------

